# Which tank



## PrinceVlad (26/5/16)

Ive read at length about how great the flavour is with ceramic, but also how one gets dud coils.

I still want to try it so want to know what tanks give you the option of a ceramic and a RBA deck in case the ceramic does not work out?

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (26/5/16)

The new Melo 3 (4 ml) and Melo 3 Mini (2 ml). I got both the 0.9 ohm cCell ceramic coil units and the RBA unit from Sir Vape. And you can get normal commercial coils units as well, but I have not used those. From what I have read, the 0.3 ohm ones are the best.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/16)

@Andre is 100% correct @PrinceVlad. The Melo 3 Mini is great with the 0.9 kanthal coil... testing the normal sized Melo 3 tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PrinceVlad (26/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Andre is 100% correct @PrinceVlad. The Melo 3 Mini is great with the 0.9 kanthal coil... testing the normal sized Melo 3 tomorrow.


Im interested in the normal size so cant wait to hear what you find. I want something to tie me over while waiting for my Reo,so want something good

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Im interested in the normal size so cant wait to hear what you find. I want something to tie me over while waiting for my Reo,so want something good



Will pop in a cCell tonight and fill it up...


----------



## kyle_redbull (26/5/16)

What is the main differences between a Melo 3 and Melo 2 @Andre 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> What is the main differences between a Melo 3 and Melo 2



No idea... never had a Melo tank before...


----------



## Andre (26/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> What is the main differences between a Melo 3 and Melo 2 @Andre
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I do not know the Melo 2 either, but I think the top fill and hidden air flow is new.


----------



## kyle_redbull (26/5/16)

Andre said:


> I do not know the Melo 2 either, but I think the top fill and hidden air flow is new.


Melo 2 top fill too






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (26/5/16)

That's the juice ports on the melo 2





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (26/5/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> That's the juice ports on the melo 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see, sort of side fill. Very handy. For the Melo 3 Mini you have to unscrew the top cap and the juice ports are at the bottom of the chimney and are rectangular.


----------



## PrinceVlad (27/5/16)

So the Melo III is an option. I am also considering the Toptank with the GCeramic coils. 

@Rob Fisher how the ceramic coils in the Melo 3

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> So the Melo III is an option. I am also considering the Toptank with the GCeramic coils.
> 
> @Rob Fisher how the ceramic coils in the Melo 3
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk



There is no question... the Melo III with cCells is way better than any of the ceramic coils in the top tank. In fact I don't think you could get better flavour in a tank other then the Melo III with a cCell. Here is the Melo III Mini and the Melo III both with cCells (0.9 Ohm Kanthal).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PrinceVlad (27/5/16)

If you can use the Ccell coils in the Melo III, will the Melo III Rba fir in the Gemini Ccell tank. Which of the two tanks is better considering that the same coils will be used in both.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> If you can use the Ccell coils in the Melo III, will the Melo III Rba fir in the Gemini Ccell tank. Which of the two tanks is better considering that the same coils will be used in both.



Melo III because it doesn't suffer from air lock problem and so far no leaks at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (27/5/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 

So its decided, my order will be:
1. Snow Wolf Mini 90W
2. Melo III tank
3. CCell coils
4. 50 ml Original Criminal White
5. 50 ml Original Criminal Gustavo

Now if only @Sir Vape could get it to me on Sunday in Pietermaritzburg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> 
> So its decided, my order will be:
> 1. Snow Wolf Mini 90W
> ...



All you need to add to this excellent list is a bottle of 3mg Vapour Mountain XXX!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer (27/5/16)

@Rob Fisher I also noticed that the Melo 3 doesnt have the airlock problem. What a lifesaver. I think the my target tanks and Gemini's will be replaced with Melo's.

@Andre Can I trouble you to link the RBA for the Melo 3 please. I cant seem to find it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (27/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> @Rob Fisher I also noticed that the Melo 3 doesnt have the airlock problem. What a lifesaver. I think the my target tanks and Gemini's will be replaced with Melo's.
> 
> @Andre Can I trouble you to link the RBA for the Melo 3 please. I cant seem to find it.


No trouble. Here you go: http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/ijust-2-melo-2-rebuildable-head
It says Melo 2, but it definitely fits in the Melo 3 Mini - I have used it in there. Should fit the bigger brother too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (27/5/16)

@Rob Fisher just before I pull the trigger, I have been reading that the Cerabis coils are a lot more consistent, but the flavour is not that good compared to the Ccell. Is it a worthwhile trade off by getting the Cerabis and getting working coils? The possibility of getting dud coils frightens me!


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> @Rob Fisher just before I pull the trigger, I have been reading that the Cerabis coils are a lot more consistent, but the flavour is not that good compared to the Ccell. Is it a worthwhile trade off by getting the Cerabis and getting working coils? The possibility of getting dud coils frightens me!



Nope. The Melo III and cCell is the best option by a country mile. Yes the Cerabis is OK and wicks very well with almost no chance of a dry hit but the flavour is not as good. Talk to your vendor to check whether they have the new batch of cCell 0.9 Kanthal Coils... if not then just make sure you buy them from @Sir Vape because I have bought a few packs from them and tested coils from each pack and have not had a dud yet.

Vendors really need to step up to the plate now and announce whether they have the new coils or not. By keeping quiet everyone is going to Sir Vape to get cCell coils... I'm sure Sir are not complaining...


----------



## PrinceVlad (27/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope. The Melo III and cCell is the best option by a country mile. Yes the Cerabis is OK and wicks very well with almost no chance of a dry hit but the flavour is not as good. Talk to your vendor to check whether they have the new batch of cCell 0.9 Kanthal Coils... if not then just make sure you buy them from @Sir Vape because I have bought a few packs from them and tested coils from each pack and have not had a dud yet.
> 
> Vendors really need to step up to the plate now and announce whether they have the new coils or not. By keeping quiet everyone is going to Sir Vape to get cCell coils... I'm sure Sir are not complaining...


The only place I can get the Melo 3 and the coils seem to be @Sir Vape. Most places have either the tank or the coils but not both. I am notoriously bad with shipping and my walk in retailer only has the Cerabis, so lets see. 

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (27/5/16)

Link to those coils please uncle @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Link to those coils please uncle @Rob Fisher



http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-ceramic


----------



## Viper_SA (27/5/16)

Melo III and some coils on it's way. Thanks uncle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (29/5/16)

@Rob Fisher I know youre a fan of the Snow Wolf, but before I pull the trigger I just want to find out what are the cons of the mod. For me its between the SW and the Tarot. Aesthetics is very important to me and here I think the Snow Wolf wins. So maybe other cons will tip it in favour of the Tarot.

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/5/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> @Rob Fisher I know youre a fan of the Snow Wolf, but before I pull the trigger I just want to find out what are the cons of the mod. For me its between the SW and the Tarot. Aesthetics is very important to me and here I think the Snow Wolf wins. So maybe other cons will tip it in favour of the Tarot.
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


One thing I don't like about the tarot is that there is a gap where the tank screws on does to the curve on the Tarrot 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> @Rob Fisher I know youre a fan of the Snow Wolf, but before I pull the trigger I just want to find out what are the cons of the mod. For me its between the SW and the Tarot. Aesthetics is very important to me and here I think the Snow Wolf wins. So maybe other cons will tip it in favour of the Tarot.



For some reason I just love the Snow Wolf Mini... I guess because they look so beautiful. I tend to use them all the time despite them only being single 18650's. The Tarot doesn't do it for me... it's a dual 18650 which is a positive... but it's not a patch on the Snow Wolf in finish and looks. The Tarot also falls over because of the shape.. also the gap on the one side of the atty drives me crazy.


----------



## PrinceVlad (29/5/16)

OCD is an ugly thing!

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Umar Osman (30/5/16)

How you doing guys n girls 

I'd like to know what tank will be best for everyday usage between the ijust 2 n the melo 2 tank? Will be using it on a smok xcube mini. Which is better vapour n flavour? N ofcourse juice consumption


----------

